# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  dawki leku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Na niedoczynność tarczycy choruje od dawna po niewykrytej przez lata nadczynności zakończonej przełomem,niewykryli choroby bo w chwili wykrycia miałem32 lata i jestem facetem.przyjełem 3 dawki jodu.biore 112,5 czyli 2 50 i pół eutyroxsu dziennie ale po jakimś czasie mam typowe objawy nadczynności a jak biore 100 to po jakimś czasie objawy niedoczynności 1 i 2 do bani kłopoty z męskimi sprawami.prosze o pomoc w dostosowaniu dawki.pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikt Ci cudu nie zrobi, widocznie na razie organizm szaleje i trzeba raz takr az tak.

----------

